# Explosion in Serendra



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey .. just wanted to check with all the expats that are here with me in Taguig/BGC.. there was an explosion in one of the apartments (unit 501) of Two Serendra right across from Market! Market! (across street from the wine store). 

My family and I walk right by that building on many occasion and I'm just thankful we weren't out there tonight. Unfortunately I heard someone say that 2 people have been killed. I haven't heard anything regarding the source of the incident but just wanted to see if anyone else had any news.

Serendra is known as one of the higher-end condos in Global City and has very strict security...I even recommended a fellow expat forum member that was searching for a highly secure apartment for his family to check it out. Just goes to show that even the most exclusive areas in the metro region are not safe.


Update: Might not have been a bomb now that more reports are coming in. As far as I know, though, there are no gas tanks inside the units as the condos have gas lines that run throughout. There are no reports of any type of fire which also leads me to believe it wasn't a gas tank/stove explosion.

3 people are now confirmed dead. One of my neighbors said they were told that an "appliance" was the source of the explosion but I can't confirm it. Gene if you could take "bombing" out of the title and replace it with "explosion" that'd probably help avoid some confusion.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

raconnor said:


> Hey .. just wanted to check with all the expats that are here with me in Taguig/BGC.. there was an explosion in one of the apartments (unit 501) of Two Serendra right across from Market! Market! (across street from the wine store).
> 
> My family and I walk right by that building on many occasion and I'm just thankful we weren't out there tonight. Unfortunately I heard someone say that 2 people have been killed. I haven't heard anything regarding the source of the incident but just wanted to see if anyone else had any news.
> 
> ...


Hey guy,, glad you're okay there. I changed the post title as you asked.

Here is a current news update.

*Seems unlikely that it would be intentional. If condo's it could be an LPG tank as the cause. Will be interesting to see what they find.*


Gene


----------



## Wricardo (Jun 1, 2013)

*Serendra Two Explosion*

I live in Serendra One complex but I am out of the country working. So far all the blogs and info suggest a possible gas explosion. Keep in mine all facilities there have centralized LPG which can explode. I have been amazed at the number of gas explosions with major building damage on the Internet. Indeed there was a recent one in Prague. I am confident they will get to the bottom of this and we give our condolences to those injured are who died from this incidence


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Wricardo said:


> I live in Serendra One complex but I am out of the country working. So far all the blogs and info suggest a possible gas explosion. Keep in mine all facilities there have centralized LPG which can explode. I have been amazed at the number of gas explosions with major building damage on the Internet. Indeed there was a recent one in Prague. I am confident they will get to the bottom of this and we give our condolences to those injured are who died from this incidence


Hi and welcome to the forum. Thank you for the post and information. Sure glad you were not there at the time! We hope that your personal property as well as you unit are okay. I would tend to agree with your thinking on the gas explosion and will be interesting to see the final report of the investigation if it is made public.


Gene


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

From the info I have been seeing about this, it has to be some sort of natural gas explosion. Reports indicate that no explosive materials have been found, no detonators, residue, etc. So most likely, it was natural or LPG gas. It doesn't take much to ignite it. If something caused a surge through the line, it could have created a cloud that leaked out of the line, and then found an ignition source.

Look at the damage from natural gas explosions in the US. Whole houses just disappear. They are pretty lucky with this happening in such a crowded area.


----------



## Melburnian101 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wricardo said:


> I live in Serendra One complex but I am out of the country working. So far all the blogs and info suggest a possible gas explosion. Keep in mine all facilities there have centralized LPG which can explode. I have been amazed at the number of gas explosions with major building damage on the Internet. Indeed there was a recent one in Prague. I am confident they will get to the bottom of this and we give our condolences to those injured are who died from this incidence


The Government is still not saying conclusively but it is most likely the explosion was caused by a leaking appliance within the apartment. 
The issue that needs discussion is in regard to the safety of using mainline pipes to supply LPG gas , which is highly explosive, being a mix of Propane and Butane.
The pipe network runs under many streets in the area. A leak could happen at any joint in the network and , left unattended could have devastating results. It could easily destroy a building.
LPG should only be permitted to be used with individual gas cylinders so that at least in the event of an incident the destructive force is limited to the contents of the container.
The Government has been caught with its pants down on this issue by allowing this type of gas to be distributed in this manner


----------

